# Best Bones?



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I do Bully Stick, Elk Antlers (sometimes), Ostrich leg bone (called a forever bone) and frozen raw marrow bones. NEVER rawhide under any circumstance for my dogs.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We like these knuckle bones
https://www.chewy.com/usa-bones-chews-beef-knuckle-bone-dog/dp/114676
I scrape a lot of the fat off and start off giving it outside because they are a little greasy to begin with.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

We also do frozen raw marrow bones and elk antlers. No rawhide for my dogs either.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar got so exhausting chewing huge knuckle bones we had to switch to marrow bones (and small ones, at that). After chewing on the knuckle bones, he would run outside and rub his jaw area in the grass to soothe his mouth. It's a hard knock life he has around here...


----------



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

Another vote for frozen raw marrow bones-- lately, they are my dog's favorite. I only let him have it for an hour or so before tossing it in a ziplock and putting it back in the freezer. I give it to him every other night or so while I clean/do dishes/etc, and one will last for about three chew sessions before he cleans out all the marrow.

Mine also likes elk antlers, though not quite as much. But, those are less messy and so sometimes are just more convenient.


----------

